# best shooting 22 rimfire what do ya have



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

I got a sako finfire P94S varment shoots a hole at 50 yards best 22 I ever had


----------



## glaciallakeslds (Nov 2, 2005)

I just redid my ruger 10/22 about a month ago. Green mountain barrel, power custom trigger kit and firing pin, and hogue stock, bipod and a mediocre bushnell scope. had it out the other day and put 5 shots in about .6", almost a ragged hole at 50 yards. i was just shooting with the bipod, and i think i had a fair amount of human error, excited to try again with a little steadier rest to see what it will actually do.

the ruger 10/22 is certainly a fun little gun to work on. tons of aftermarket parts and a guy can do just about anything to it with not alot of knowledge


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Rugar M77 22.

 Al


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

ruger 10/22 that I can punch the primer out of a 20 gauge shot gun shell at 30 yrds...


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Winchester Model 61 made in 1930's :sniper: Still a excellent shooter and handles great.


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a ruger 10-22 with a custom thum hole stock in left hand with a midway heavy target barrel will shoot pretty good.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well my favorite / most accurate .22 LR Rimfire is not a rifle at all, but rather a T/C Contender Handgun.










This consists of a Stainless-Steel T/C Contender Frame with a T/C Stainless-Steel 14" .22 LR Match Contender Barrel. This one wears T/C Herrett Style Walnut Grip and a T/C Walnut Contender Carbine that I modified to fit the 14" Barrel, and free floated it. The Scope is a 3x12x Burris LER Handgun Scope.

I use this Handgun for Rimfire Bench Rest Competition in the winter months at our local indoor shooting range. I am the only competitor that uses a Handgun as all the rest of the Bench Rest Shooters are using .22 LR Rimfire Rifles.

I also use this handgun for dispatching Flickertail Gophers in the spring and summer. I have had a lot of different .22LR Rimfire Rifles and Handguns over the years and this particular T/C Contender Handgun has been the most accurate Rimfire I have ever had.

Larry


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I have two target rifles that are capable of stunning accuracy. One is a FWB match rifle set up for prone match competition. I'll try a picture later. 
The other is an Anschutz 1827 Biathlon rifle with a Forstner straight pull bolt. (pic now)
Both have two ounce triggers. Both rifles use aperture sights and shot from prone position will shoot sub-moa at the 100 yard line f I do my part (which happens occasionally). I have no idea what kind of groups they would shoot from the bench with a scope. 
Pete


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

I shoot a Anschutz 1913 super match stainless barrel. But then again my type of shooting is a little different then most peoples.

lax


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Lax: Do you shoot three position with that?

Pete


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

yes i do. I shoot 3 position smallbore and precision air rifle for college. Ive been shooting smallbore and air rifle since i was a little kid. This i the best sport around.

What do you shoot your with dark?

lax


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Lax: Only prone matches. I did not start shooting rifle competitions until later in my life (I'll be 62 on Sun. Have Lones ****** to look up to.). Shoot a lot bof Bullseye pistol.
Pete


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

My little CZ 452 Varmint .22lr with a brooks trigger kit and a 5-15 Bushnell is a nice shooting setup. Not quite as much fun as my Ruger 10-22, 4X Tasco scope, folding stock, and 25 rnd magazine; but a lot more accurate.


----------



## d_handley00 (Nov 23, 2008)

a 1940 remington 341 sportsmaster. tubefed bolt gun. yes it sounds funny but i have a handful of 22's and for some reason this one shoots everything great. it out shoots my savages and my other remingtons and my buddies cz. i guess that i got lucky. they just dont make them like they use to.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

"a 1940 remington 341 sportsmaster."
Nice. Got a picture of that?
Pete


----------

